# A permenantly distended abdomen?



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey iv'e had a distended abdomen for aproximately 5 month's my GP did some blood test's and stool samples which came back fine so she diagnosed me with IBS, and gave me some omeprazole to tackle the issue, needless to say since having being prescribed the medication I have had severe acid reflux and a constantly, "active" stomach. Im now off those med's and on a more controlled diet and with the help of some probiotic's and peppermint tea capsules the pain/discomfort is generally at bay. My only concern is my distention is always there, ive tried abdominal exercices for two month's now along with plenty off hydration and a safe diet but it doesnt move, is this common with IBS sufferers? Also I suffer from a slightly pale broken stool which is neither constipation or diaharrea so im not entirely convinced that I have IBS.Anyway I hope everyone find's a cure to manage their IBS, and I was wondering what there thought's were on my symptoms as im not too convinced.Here's a picture of my tummy.


----------



## queenie32 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have suffered with a swollen tummy for years looked like I was 6 months pregnant.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, me too. i've had the pregnant look--even the nurses have commented on it--ever since the age of 16--and i'm 60 now--definitely not a good look --lol! and i'm quite thin, too--everywhere but the belly.natebrooce--not to brag--lol-- but mine's quite a bit bigger than yours...over the years i've tried all sorts of ab and core exercises. they did not reduce the size of the belly but i do have a strong core. i've had slow transit constipation since childhood and the docs tell me i'm backed up with gas and stool, so i guess that's it.if you think it's gas, you might have success with a gas reducing diet like FODMAP. or try a digestive enzyme--many people say that helps.


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah im drinking a lot of pineapple juice, and will look into buying Gas x or something, my GP say's its gas, im just afraid that this might lead to something more serious when im older. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

Mabye it's SIBO? Im going to get a private consultation with a gastronologist........


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

Stupid Internet get's me worried, I swear it just seems strange you think it would go down somewhat. It's consistenly like this for about half a year now. waaaaaa hehe


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The main scary thing to worry about with bloating that doesn't change at all from day to day is really unlikely to happen to you, Nate. Men usually don't have ovarian cysts or cancer. Often it is just the abdominal wall won't suck up tight against tender intestines and so it pouches out. Compared to what would be serious bloating in a woman (what should get you going to the immediately) is way more expanded than that.Also some people tend to accumulate all their fat in the belly, so I don't know if that is your pattern, but you can get guys with really skinny arms and legs and really big bellies and it is all fat accumulation. If you do tend to that type of body fat accumulation (around the organs of the belly first) you may need to be more careful with not gaining weight as you age. That type of fat tends to increase risk of heart disease as you age, so taking care of your health now may be more important than it is for others.Usually for belly fat no amount of sit ups will make that go down, you have to control the overall weight, there is no spot reducing it.


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> The main scary thing to worry about with bloating that doesn't change at all from day to day is really unlikely to happen to you, Nate. Men usually don't have ovarian cysts or cancer. Often it is just the abdominal wall won't suck up tight against tender intestines and so it pouches out. Compared to what would be serious bloating in a woman (what should get you going to the immediately) is way more expanded than that.Also some people tend to accumulate all their fat in the belly, so I don't know if that is your pattern, but you can get guys with really skinny arms and legs and really big bellies and it is all fat accumulation. If you do tend to that type of body fat accumulation (around the organs of the belly first) you may need to be more careful with not gaining weight as you age. That type of fat tends to increase risk of heart disease as you age, so taking care of your health now may be more important than it is for others.Usually for belly fat no amount of sit ups will make that go down, you have to control the overall weight, there is no spot reducing it.


Thank you Cathleen you are more reassuring than my GP!


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

I been having a disteded stomach since the age of 16 and now I am twenty two and as time passes some time I feel It gets worse and painful . This past week they did a pipida scan and It show I have stones In my gallbladder now tuesday I have to the a surgen. I hope they could fix this problem cause It is really painful and It Is actually ruining my life cause Like I am always In pain and distended . The funny thing is that In a ct-scan It never showed nothing In my gallbladder but this pipida scan is made specially to check the gallbladder cause sometimes a ct-scan could miss stuff .


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

paraAdrian said:


> I been having a disteded stomach since the age of 16 and now I am twenty two and as time passes some time I feel It gets worse and painful . This past week they did a pipida scan and It show I have stones In my gallbladder now tuesday I have to the a surgen. I hope they could fix this problem cause It is really painful and It Is actually ruining my life cause Like I am always In pain and distended . The funny thing is that In a ct-scan It never showed nothing In my gallbladder but this pipida scan is made specially to check the gallbladder cause sometimes a ct-scan could miss stuff .


Sorry to hear that mate







I havn't had a scan, there is no pain only discomfort. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

Any other men in here with this issue? Would love to know how your dealing with this.


----------



## CFD (Jan 29, 2012)

First off its reassuring to know Im not the only young lad ( 19 ) whos constantly bloated. It hurts and feels heavy all the time but according to my GP "its perfectly normal" . I wouldnt mind but after 10 months and its not gone down one inch a scan or an offer of something to help would be nice.Personally I believe Its SIBO but I doubt my GP has even heard of this and so I darn't go or she'll just call me a lunatic and have me locked up. Besides as she said rather bluntly "unless theres , blood, vomit or mucas then I dont need to know". Shes a nice lady







!I read this and believe the bloat causes the heartburn as the stomach is being pushed about, also I sometimes find it hard to breath but this is the pressure of the bloat on my lungs. Im not reduced to eating two bananas a day and thats it because I know food only makes it tighter ( but not bigger ) and feels more heavy and sickly. But this link , if you read all three parts ( the link to the second and third is at the end of the previous ) then it explains what might be going on. Take it with a pinch of salt I suppose but it made me feel more educated and im avoiding that omazo anticid now.My bloats slightly bigger by the way, but as a man Its not a good look but one we must learn to live with and thumbs up for posting a pic its braver than I could do, I can barely look at mine without getting upset!







http://chriskresser.com/what-everybody-ought-to-know-but-doesnt-about-heartburn-gerd


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

CFD said:


> First off its reassuring to know Im not the only young lad ( 19 ) whos constantly bloated. It hurts and feels heavy all the time but according to my GP "its perfectly normal" . I wouldnt mind but after 10 months and its not gone down one inch a scan or an offer of something to help would be nice.Personally I believe Its SIBO but I doubt my GP has even heard of this and so I darn't go or she'll just call me a lunatic and have me locked up. Besides as she said rather bluntly "unless theres , blood, vomit or mucas then I dont need to know". Shes a nice lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this right, so I should stick to lean proteins and avoid whole grains? I should eat bacon? ahhh i hate my body


----------



## CFD (Jan 29, 2012)

natebrooce said:


> Is this right, so I should stick to lean proteins and avoid whole grains? I should eat bacon? ahhh i hate my body


Well its a theory , but yes essentially its the FODMAP diet but with a few alterations. Do bear in mind a lot of FODMAP diets online arn't perfect as its still being developed, more so for SIBO, and so some will say some foods are ok whilst others willl say there not.Take a listen to these, sorry about more links, both are interesting to hear though and mention why certian foods are good, such as fat not allowing bacteria to grow on it but add sugar to the fat and hey presto it will grow bacteria and could cause more issues :http://www.drsoram.com/010-ask-dr-soram-irritable-bowel-syndrome-ibs-gas-bloating-and-sibo-%E2%80%93an-interview-with-mark-pimentel-md-part-1/http://www.drsoram.com/011-ask-dr-soram-irritable-bowel-syndrome-gas-bloating-and-sibo-part-2/Also did you get to see a Gastro ? Theres the South Manchester Functional Bowel Service which may be of use to you as you live in Manchester and I've heard others on here say its been useful (http://ibs-care.org/about.html). Let me know if you find any info or something that works though


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you read this?:http://ibs.about.com/od/symptomsofib1/a/IBSBloating.htm


----------



## lakegirl815 (Apr 9, 2012)

natebrooce said:


> Hey iv'e had a distended abdomen for aproximately 5 month's my GP did some blood test's and stool samples which came back fine so she diagnosed me with IBS, and gave me some omeprazole to tackle the issue, needless to say since having being prescribed the medication I have had severe acid reflux and a constantly, "active" stomach. Im now off those med's and on a more controlled diet and with the help of some probiotic's and peppermint tea capsules the pain/discomfort is generally at bay.My only concern is my distention is always there, ive tried abdominal exercices for two month's now along with plenty off hydration and a safe diet but it doesnt move, is this common with IBS sufferers? Also I suffer from a slightly pale broken stool which is neither constipation or diaharrea so im not entirely convinced that I have IBS.Anyway I hope everyone find's a cure to manage their IBS, and I was wondering what there thought's were on my symptoms as im not too convinced.Here's a picture of my tummy.


Nate- first and foremost...you doctor should have done a series of GI testing to rule out all other ailments or disorders. Go get a second opinion. Once you are officially diagnosed, read up on EVERYTHING about that issue. Its amazing what you'll find out simply by reading! Believe me, what you have as far as bloating is really so minimal. For most of us w/ severe IBS it will look like you are really pregnant. Not a fun look. I certainly don't mean to downplay what you are seeing as I'm sure it is significant to you. Get more testing done!


----------

